# Fusionne les bibliothèques photo



## Aba8 (25 Mai 2017)

Bonjours à tous alors voilà j'avais un disque dur externe sur la quel je stockait mes photo c'est deux photothèques, je déchargeais toute mes photo sur les photothèques, et aujourd'hui j'aimerais les remettre à dans mon mac , pour que ça soit une seul photothèque au lieux de deux , j'arrive pas du tout à copie les photos mon mac sans que celui crache et fait plante mon mac , et je n'ai plus d'idées je veux pas perdre mes photo svp , toute aide seras le bienvenu merci [emoji4].


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2017)

Franchement, je ne comprends pas du tout la problématique.
Tu peux ré-essayer ?

Si possible en séparant tes phrases, en utilisant des points par exemple. En allant à la ligne aussi.


----------

